# k3b auch auf deutsch?

## Slurm

Ich versuche jetzt schon länger vergeblich k3b zu überreden auf Deutsch zu starten.

Ich habe LINGUAS="de" sowohl in /etc/make.conf eingetragen als auch mit export in der Konsole probiert. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Ein k3b-i18n Ebuild hab ich auch nicht gefunden.

Ich verwende k3b-0.11.14 mit folgenden USE Flags:

app-cdr/k3b-0.11.14  +arts -debug +dvdr +encode +flac +kde +mad+oggvorbis

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

----------

## Biersauf

mmh es gibt doch extra pakete für die anderen sprachen ausser englisch für k3b auf der k3b homepage ... mein k3b ist auch auf englisch und einen ebuild fürs deutsche konnte ich auch nicht finden...

----------

## Slurm

Du meinst, ich soll einfach ein Sprachpaket von der Homepage drüberinstallieren?

Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, es gäbe eine Lösung über Gentoo-Tools. Bei anderen Paketen ist ja auch eine Sprachauswahl so möglich.

----------

## dragonos

Es muss ebenfalls die Variable LANG gesetzt werden!

Es liegt ein Fehler im ebuild vor - wenn nur eine der beiden Variablen LINGUAS und LANG gesetzt ist wird kein Sprachpaket installiert.

Ich habe in /etc/profile deswegen folgendes eingefügt (damit immer gesetzt):

export LINGUAS="de"

export LANG="de"

Evtl. dannach ein "source /etc/profile".

Jetzt kann k3b normal mit "emerge k3b" installiert werden.

So sollte k3b auch auf deutsch installiert werden.

Gruß,

dragonosLast edited by dragonos on Tue Aug 31, 2004 9:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Slurm

Danke!!

So gehts.

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit den Fehlern aus? Wo kann man sich da informieren? bugs.gentoo.org hab ich nämlich durchgesucht, aber das Ganze ist sehr unübersichtlich (zumindest zur Zeit noch für mich) und da hab ich wohl diesen Fehler übersehen, oder ist der dort gar nicht eingetragen?

----------

## Carlo

 *dragonos wrote:*   

> Es muss ebenfalls die Variable LANG gesetzt werden!
> 
> Es liegt ein Fehler im ebuild vor - wenn nur eine der beiden Variablen LINGUAS und LANG gesetzt ist wird kein Sprachpaket installiert.
> 
> Ich habe in /etc/profile deswegen folgendes eingefügt (damit immer gesetzt):
> ...

 

Ich bitte um Erläuterung, falls wirklich ein Problem besteht. Erstens ist die verwendete Variable LANGS und zweitens wird sie im Ebuild gesetzt.

 *Slurm wrote:*   

> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit den Fehlern aus? Wo kann man sich da informieren? bugs.gentoo.org hab ich nämlich durchgesucht, aber das Ganze ist sehr unübersichtlich (zumindest zur Zeit noch für mich) und da hab ich wohl diesen Fehler übersehen, oder ist der dort gar nicht eingetragen?

 

Du wirst wohl mit bugs.g.o klarkommen müssen.

----------

## dragonos

Der Fehler liegt im ebuild:

MAKE_PO=$(echo "${LINGUAS} ${LANGS}" | fmt -w 1 | sort | uniq -d)

"uniq -d" führt dazu, dass wenn nur eine der Variablen LANGS und LINGUAS gesetzt ist ein "null-String" zurückgeliefert wird. Folglich wird dann nur die Originalsprache (englisch) installiert.

Man muss entweder beide Variablen gesetzt haben (mit jeweils den gleichen Werten) oder den Parameter -d entfernen.

----------

## Carlo

Stimmt. Aber LANGS ist immer gesetzt und LINGUAS ist Sache des Anwenders. Wenn LINGUAS nicht gesetzt ist, wird folglich auch keine weitere Sprache installiert.

 *dragonos wrote:*   

> Man muss entweder beide Variablen gesetzt haben (mit jeweils den gleichen Werten) oder den Parameter -d entfernen.

 

Mit jeweils den gleichen Werten ist nicht korrekt. Es müssen nur Duplikate vorliegen.

----------

## dragonos

Bei mir war vorher noch kein LANGS gesetzt.

----------

## Carlo

 *dragonos wrote:*   

> Bei mir war vorher noch kein LANGS gesetzt.

 

Guck ins Ebuild.

----------

## boris64

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Wenn LINGUAS nicht gesetzt ist, wird folglich auch keine weitere Sprache installiert.
> 
> ...

 

hm, nur so am rande, bei mir wird auch mit gesetzter

LINUGUAS-variable k3b ausschliesslich auf englisch installiert.

ist da vielleicht doch irgendwo der wurm drin?

ps: nach dem entfernen von besagtem "-d" spricht k3b wieder deutsch  :Wink: 

----------

## Carlo

@borisdigital: Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, daß es "nicht nur" deutsch spricht.  :Arrow:  qpkg -l k3b | grep LC_MESSAGES  :Question: 

----------

## boris64

in der tat, es spricht jede verfügbare sprache,

ein wahres multitalent also  :Wink: 

hm, so war das natürlich auch nicht gelant, aber warum installiert er das

denn sonst k3b ohne deutsche sprache? kommt mir so vor, als würde er die

in /etc/env.d/02locale gesetzte ${LINGUAS}-variable einfach ignorieren.

----------

## Carlo

Mir ist nur ein Problem bekannt, bei dem gesetzte Variablen nicht berücksichtigt werden. Dazu muß allerdings vorher schon zumindest der Versuch unternommen worden sein, das jeweilige Ebuild mit anderen Vorgaben zu emergen.

 :Arrow:  Bug 2427

----------

## dragonos

Bei dem emergen von k3b (0.11.14) verhält es sich folgendermaßen:

- Das offizielle ebuild ist NUR in englisch zu installieren, wenn extern nicht die Variable LANGS definiert wurde.

- Durch das Entfernen des Parameters "-d" (s.o.) aus dem ebuild ist die multilinguale Installation ebenfalls möglich.

----------

## Carlo

 *dragonos wrote:*   

> Das offizielle ebuild ist NUR in englisch zu installieren, wenn extern nicht die Variable LANGS definiert wurde.

 

Das ist einfach falsch. LANGS wird im Ebuild definiert. Was du vorher als Wert setzt, ist irrelevant.

 *dragonos wrote:*   

> Durch das Entfernen des Parameters "-d" (s.o.) aus dem ebuild ist die multilinguale Installation ebenfalls möglich.

 

Dann werden sämtliche Sprachen installiert, die nicht gleichermaßen in LANGS und LINGUAS vorkommen.

emerge k3b, ctrl+c und guck dir /var/tmp/portage/k3b-0.11.14/temp/environment an!

----------

## dragonos

Richtig, in "/var/tmp/portage/k3b-0.11.14/temp/environment" ist LANGS definiert.

Aber hast du k3b schonmal selbst emerged?

Es funktioniert definitiv nur dann, wenn LANGS bereits definiert ist - bzw. der Parameter "-d" entfernt wird.

Anderenfalls wird KEIN Sprachpaket installiert (nur englisch als Standard).

Woran das liegen soll kann ich nicht sagen.

----------

## Carlo

 *dragonos wrote:*   

> Aber hast du k3b schonmal selbst emerged?

 

Durchaus.

 *dragonos wrote:*   

> Es funktioniert definitiv nur dann, wenn LANGS bereits definiert ist - bzw. der Parameter "-d" entfernt wird.
> 
> Anderenfalls wird KEIN Sprachpaket installiert (nur englisch als Standard).
> 
> Woran das liegen soll kann ich nicht sagen.

 

Das ist so nicht korrekt. Siehe o.a. Bug.

----------

## Fauli

Ich habe (bzw. hatte) dasselbe Problem. Mir ist aber Folgendes aufgefallen:

```

schlumpfine ~ # emerge -f k3b

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-cdr/k3b-0.11.17 to /

>>> Previously fetched file: k3b-0.11.17.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-)

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) k3b-0.11.17.tar.bz2

schlumpfine ~ # echo "#" >>/usr/portage/app-cdr/k3b/k3b-0.11.17.ebuild

schlumpfine ~ # emerge -f k3b

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-cdr/k3b-0.11.17 to /

>>> Previously fetched file: k3b-i18n-0.11.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-)

>>> Previously fetched file: k3b-0.11.17.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-)

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) k3b-0.11.17.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) k3b-i18n-0.11.tar.bz2

```

Ist vielleicht doch etwas mit dem Ebuild nicht OK?

Fauli

----------

## sambatasse

hy ick soll hir weiter machen oky da bin ick

```

 bash-2.05b$ set | grep LANG 

 LANG=de_DE@euro 

 LANGUAGE=de_DE@euro 

 bash-2.05b$          

 

 LINGUAS="de" emerge k3b 

```

und das din ist nur englisch

kann mir hir jemand helfen

----------

## marc

Ich habe es so gemacht. Manchmal ist die Version in Deutsch dann man wieder nicht. Lade die i18n Datei runter.

Link > http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/k3b/k3b-i18n-0.11.tar.bz2?download

Es ist logisch das wenn du eine andere Version hast das du auf der k3b Webseite nach deiner Version schaust.

Entpacke sie und dann im Verzeichnis

```
./configure

make

KEIN make install
```

Dann benennst du die k3b.qmo die im Verzeichnis po/de ist nach k3b.mo um.

Diese dann nach /usr/kde/3.3/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/ kopieren. K3B starten und es ist auf deutsch.

----------

## boris64

...oder aber, du änderst einfach (wie oben schon von dragonos beschrieben)

das ebuild manuell ab und nimmst in kauf, dass du dann alle sprachen installiert hast.

----------

## tuxian

Wieso wurde denn das längst nicht im ebuild gefixt?

Den Bug gibts doch schon monatelang?

Früher hat es ja auch funktioniert k3b auf deutsch zu haben wenn "LINGUAS" gesetzt war!

----------

## noergeli

Moin,

 *marc wrote:*   

> Diese dann nach /usr/kde/3.3/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/ kopieren. K3B starten und es ist auf deutsch.

 

Ich hab festgestellt, dass portage zusätzliche KDE-Programme wie k3b, digikam oder koffice nicht ins KDE Verzeichnis installiert, sondern unterhalb von /usr. Das ./configure script berücksichtigt ja bei der manuellen Installation die KDEDIR Variable, was durchaus funktioniert, bei mir hat sich die Sprache allerdings erst geändert nachdem ich das Sprachpaket mit --prefix=/usr installiert hab. Jetzt stellen sich mir 2 Fragen:

1. Bin ich der einzige, bei dem diese zusätzlichen Pakete unterhalb von /usr installiert sind? (kann ich mir kaum vorstellen)

2. Macht es dann nicht eher Sinn die Sprachdatei nach /usr/share/locale/LC_MESSAGES/de zu kopieren, wo portage ja auch die Sprachdateien der anderen genannten Pakete hinschiebt und sie sicher verweilen kann.

Leider kann ich nicht mehr nachvollziehen, wo das ebuild die locales für k3b hinschiebt. Ich hatte erst das Gefühl, sie wären mitinstalliert. Als k3b englisch blieb hab ich aufgrund dieses Artikels die LANGS Variable gesetzt und remerged, worauf die Sprachdateien nicht mal mehr heruntergeladen wurden. Hab mich deshalb für die manuelle Variante entschieden.

Grüsse, noergeli

----------

## Carlo

 *noergeli wrote:*   

> 1. Bin ich der einzige, bei dem diese zusätzlichen Pakete unterhalb von /usr installiert sind? (kann ich mir kaum vorstellen)

 

Nein. Alle Pakete, die nicht der Kategorie kde-base/ angehören, sollten sich ihr Plätzchen im /usr suchen. Das betrifft auch Menüeinträge, etc.. Es gibt einige Ebuilds, die dagegen verstoßen. Nichtsdestotrotz ist dies falsch, da es die Bemühungen, verschiedene KDE Versionen transparent via SLOTs gleichzeitig verfügbar zu halten, unterläuft.

 *noergeli wrote:*   

> 2. Macht es dann nicht eher Sinn die Sprachdatei nach /usr/share/locale/LC_MESSAGES/de zu kopieren, wo portage ja auch die Sprachdateien der anderen genannten Pakete hinschiebt und sie sicher verweilen kann.

 

Das ist besser. Allerdings würde ich lieber wissen, ob ihr, wie Fauli, alle dem o.g. Bug anheim fallt, oder ob doch noch ein anderer Faktor eine Rolle spielt.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

 *Calo wrote:*   

> Allerdings würde ich lieber wissen, ob ihr, wie Fauli, alle dem o.g. Bug anheim fallt, oder ob doch noch ein anderer Faktor eine Rolle spielt.

 

Bin auch von dem bug betroffen. Muß für jedes k3b-update erstmal ein 

```
touch /usr/portage/app-cdr/k3b/k3b-[$Version].ebuild
```

machen, damit k3b auf deutsch installiert wird.

Auch trifft für mich bug #2427 nicht ganz zu, denn auch bei den updates von k3b-0.11.11 -> 0.11.14 -> 0.11.16 -> 0.11.17 hatte ich keine deutsche Übersetzung und da konnte das workdir für die jeweils neue Version noch nicht existieren (und nein, ich hatte nicht jedesmal STRG-C gedrückt und später neu emerged).

Da dieser bug schon recht lange existiert und noch keine Lösung gefunden zu sein scheint, stelle ich mich gerne zur Verfügung, weitere Tests durchzuführen.

Mir muß nur jemand sagen, was ich tun soll. Ich hab' leider von Python gar keine Ahnung, also erwartet nicht, daß ich mich gut im Code von portage zurechtfinde. Ich hab' hier zwei ~x86 Rechner, an denen ich gerne irgendwelche Test vornehme, falls mich jemand darum bittet.

Poly

[edit]

Hatte mich mit den Versionsnummern vertan. Ich meinte natürlich nicht die Versionen 0.10.11 bis 0.10.17, sondern (wie nun berichtigt) 0.11.11 bis 0.11.17

[/edit]

----------

## sambatasse

so bei jemand anders wars eibfach so auf deutsch

kann man mal gans lieb bitten den menschen der das in gentoo bastellt festzlegen

a es nimmt die einstellung von kde weil ist ja deutsch

oder

b esgibt k3b-i18n 

danke danke

weil hir nen paar leute gibt die reine anwender sind

----------

## noergeli

Hallo nochmal,

Auch bei mir ist der bug bereits nach der ersten Installation auf einem frischen System aufgetreten. Wenn Ich Carlo richtig verstanden habe, ist das setzen der LANGS hierbei ja nicht relevant. 

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Mir ist nur ein Problem bekannt, bei dem gesetzte Variablen nicht berücksichtigt werden. Dazu muß allerdings vorher schon zumindest der Versuch unternommen worden sein, das jeweilige Ebuild mit anderen Vorgaben zu emergen.

 

Das erklärt, warum der Download beim zweiten Versuch mit gesetzter LANGS (und gelöschtem distfiles Verzeichnis) ca 3MB kleiner ausgefallen ist. 

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> denn auch bei den updates von k3b-0.10.11 -> 0.10.14 -> 0.10.16 -> 0.10.17 hatte ich keine deutsche Übersetzung und da konnte das workdir für die jeweils neue Version noch nicht existieren

 

Wenn es doch so oft Probleme gibt, bietet es sich dann nicht an, das i18n Paket, wie bei anderen Programmpaketen auch, als seperaten ebuild anzubieten, zumal es sich eh nur bei jeder major-release ändert und sehr selten erneuert werden müsste?

Gruß, noergeli

----------

## Fauli

Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass /usr/portage/metadata/cache/app-cdr/k3b-0.11.17 nur die Quelle mirror://sourceforge/k3b/k3b-0.11.17.tar.bz2 enthält? Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist der Metadata-Cache eine Vorlage für die Dateien in /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage.

Nach einem touch /usr/portage/app-cdr/k3b/k3b-0.11.17.ebuild und nachfolgendem emerge k3b enthält /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/app-cdr/k3b-0.11.17 dann beide Quellen mirror://sourceforge/k3b/k3b-0.11.17.tar.bz2 und mirror://sourceforge/k3b/k3b-i18n-0.11.tar.bz2.

Nach einem erneuten emerge sync ist /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/app-cdr/k3b-0.11.17 wieder gleich /usr/portage/metadata/cache/app-cdr/k3b-0.11.17.

----------

## Kuhrscher

Alles wir gut, wenn man wie in diesem Thread beschrieben im ebuild die Zeile

```
I18N="${PN}-i18n-${PV%.*}"
```

hinter die Zeile

```
LANGS_DOC="da de es et fr it pt pt_BR ru sv"
```

verschiebt.

----------

## Carlo

Kuhrscher: N E i N - "jede" beliebige Modifikation an der Datei löst das Problem temporär.

----------

## flammenflitzer

an /etc/profile 

export LINGUAS="de"

export LANG="de"

angehangen.

Inder /etc/make.conf

LINGUAS="de"

drin.

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.15  +alsa +dvdr +encode +ffmpeg +flac +hal +linguas_de +mp3 +musepack +musicbrainz +sndfile +vcd +vorbis 0 kB
```

Und trotzdem in englisch.

----------

## sidious

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135692

----------

